# Need some relationship advice



## ChickenWrap (Jan 24, 2014)

I hope this is in the right section....

anyway, my ex-girlfriend messaged me on facebook and said "Hey (my name), you are the best! I have really missed you  "

I would just delete her number but I am going to the same college next semester and we are both on the triathlon team. What can I say to her that isn't rude but conveys that I am not interested?


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 24, 2014)

Say sorry and that you're not interested?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2014)

"Sorry, I'm not interested"


----------



## KongShou (Jan 24, 2014)

"Hey, I really missed you too! I can't stop thinking about you. Wanna come over for dinner?"


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 24, 2014)

KongShou said:


> "Hey, I really missed you too! I can't stop thinking about you. Wanna come over for dinner?"



As a presumably at least passably attractive girl, and a triathlete, try implying that you've developed a fetish for ladies with >5% body fat, and who are unattractive. That way, you pay her a double compliment, plus she thinks you're a weirdo with odd fetishes, and will hopefully lose interest!


----------



## Soren333 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, doesn't exactly sound like she wants to get back together. But rather saying hi to an ex.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 27, 2014)

"Hey, wanna come over and help me reassemble my Shengshou 10x10?"


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> "Hey, wanna come over and help me reassemble my Shengshou 10x10?"



I think you just won


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 27, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> "Hey, wanna come over and help me reassemble my Shengshou 10x10?"



Can you Florian mod a 10x10. Any girl who will mod a 10x10, resticker and lube it, is a keeper!!!


----------



## rj (Jan 27, 2014)

KongShou said:


> "Hey, I really missed you too! I can't stop thinking about you. Wanna come over for dinner?"



Perfect. Or try challenging her to a marathon.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 30, 2014)

Dear Clingy-exgirlfriend,

I know that we will both be attending the University of Gourmet Chicken Cooking school next fall, but I am not interested in being with you again. In the words of the fine darling named T-swizzle, "WE ARE NEVER, EVER, EVER, GETTING BACK TOGETHER! ... Like ever." I hope you can find another soulmate, as there are plenty of other male triathletes at our school. I do warn you though, they may have crabs.


Regards,

ChickenWrap


P.S. Your chicken doesn't even taste good.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 30, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Dear Clingy-exgirlfriend,
> 
> I know that we will both be attending the University of Gourmet Chicken Cooking school next fall, but I am not interested in being with you again. In the words of the fine darling named T-swizzle, "WE ARE NEVER, EVER, EVER, GETTING BACK TOGETHER! ... Like ever." I hope you can find another soulmate, as there are plenty of other male triathletes at our school. I do warn you though, they may have crabs.
> 
> ...



You are a genius


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 30, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> As a presumably at least passably attractive girl, and a triathlete, try implying that you've developed a fetish for ladies with >5% body fat, and who are unattractive. That way, you pay her a double compliment, plus she thinks you're a weirdo with odd fetishes, and will hopefully lose interest!



Lol this is funny. 



mark49152 said:


> "Hey, wanna come over and help me reassemble my Shengshou 10x10?"



This works either way. If you hate her, then this sucks for her. But if she does it, she is totally a keeper. 



Mikel said:


> Dear Clingy-exgirlfriend,
> 
> I know that we will both be attending the University of Gourmet Chicken Cooking school next fall, but I am not interested in being with you again. In the words of the fine darling named T-swizzle, "WE ARE NEVER, EVER, EVER, GETTING BACK TOGETHER! ... Like ever." I hope you can find another soulmate, as there are plenty of other male triathletes at our school. I do warn you though, they may have crabs.
> 
> ...



I thought the first two were good. Then I read this one. 

I have a question: I am not in a relationship but I have a Sadie Hawkins (girls choice) dance in February. I don't think anyone will ask me. The girl I want to ask me is my friend but i don't know how to get her to ask me.


----------



## kcl (Jan 30, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol this is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy some flowers. Go to a movie. The works.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 30, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I thought the first two were good. Then I read this one.
> 
> I have a question: I am not in a relationship but I have a Sadie Hawkins (girls choice) dance in February. I don't think anyone will ask me. The girl I want to ask me is my friend but i don't know how to get her to ask me.



Ask her if she has asked anyone to the dance yet. If she says no, then suggest that you go with her.


----------



## Dene (Jan 30, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I have a question: I am not in a relationship but I have a Sadie Hawkins (girls choice) dance in February. I don't think anyone will ask me. The girl I want to ask me is my friend but i don't know how to get her to ask me.



Screw the rules, just ask her. If you are against cheating, then tell her friends you want to go with her. They'll surely pass on the information, and if she doesn't ask you it sends a pretty clear message.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 30, 2014)

You can always rely on the speedcubing community to give you advise of how to make sure you don't get into a relationship.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 30, 2014)

Ask her out. If she says yes then she'll most likely invite you to the dance. If you don't want to date her then don't expect her to ask you.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 30, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> "Hey, wanna come over and help me reassemble my Shengshou 10x10?"



That... was amazing! 

In regards to the OP, sometimes ex's will call/message out of the blue. Try to just be friendly and make sure you're not sending any mixed signals. If you suspect that she thinks you are interested, then just say, nicely, that you are not interested in a relationship with her anymore. You don't really have to sugar coat anything, you can say clearly that you are not interested, just make sure to keep a calm tone and say it nicely. If you suspect even now that she may be interested in you, then go ahead and say something to her now. It's better to say something early and make sure she knows than it is to draw it out for her if she is interested in you still.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 30, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I have a question: I am not in a relationship but I have a Sadie Hawkins (girls choice) dance in February. I don't think anyone will ask me. The girl I want to ask me is my friend but i don't know how to get her to ask me.


This coming from a girl who was rejected by two guys when asking them to Sadie's: 
Ask her is she is going to ask any one. If she says "no" or "I don't know" offer to go with her. And if she says "yes" then say that if that rude guy says no that you would be happy to go with her.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 30, 2014)

ducttapecuber said:


> This coming from a girl who was rejected by two guys when asking them to Sadie's:
> Ask her is she is going to ask any one. If she says "no" or "I don't know" offer to go with her. And if she says "yes" then say that if that rude guy says no that you would be happy to go with her.



This

Apparently cuber + Y chromosome = bad relationship advice!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> This
> 
> Apparently cuber + Y chromosome = bad relationship advice!


Cubers and relationships. What is this madness? Myself being female cuber, I've had such crap with relationships. Been rejected by so many guys. Ain't fun. Major props to you people who have found someone.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 31, 2014)

ducttapecuber said:


> Cubers and relationships. What is this madness? Myself being female cuber, I've had such crap with relationships. Been rejected by so many guys. Ain't fun. Major props to you people who have found someone.



Well, if it means anything to you, I wouldn't reject you! I think you are attractive (at least, based on your youtube videos). Good luck finding someone! It can't be as bad as you say


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Well, if it means anything to you, I wouldn't reject you! I think you are attractive (at least, based on your youtube videos). Good luck finding someone! It can't be as bad as you say



If that wasn't hardcore flirting, I don't know what is. Haha.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 31, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> If that wasn't hardcore flirting, I don't know what is. Haha.



Shut your face :/


----------



## Mikel (Jan 31, 2014)

Hopefully the new changes to Cubing USA will be implemented soon, then it will be much easier for cubers to find dates!


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 31, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Hopefully the new changes to Cubing USA will be implemented soon, then it will be much easier for cubers to find dates!



Not all of us are socially awkward, but I still find this hilarious! This is real, right?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 31, 2014)

new changes to cubing usa>cubers find girlfriends>cubers quit cubing cause girlfriends and "exploration">speedcubing community down by thousands>i finally have a chance to win competition>still no girlfriend for me


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 1, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Well, if it means anything to you, I wouldn't reject you! I think you are attractive (at least, based on your youtube videos). Good luck finding someone! It can't be as bad as you say


Thank you  I actually look really different now than on my old YouTube videos, I've chopped all my hair off . Sadly it is as bad as I say. You don't even know... My signature explains it. Haha. 


Rubiks560 said:


> If that wasn't hardcore flirting, I don't know what is. Haha.


Lol


----------



## ottozing (Feb 4, 2014)

"Hey, did it hurt when you fell from heaven, because you're the only ten I see"


----------



## JasonK (Feb 4, 2014)

"Ey gurl, are u a beaver, cus dam."


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

ottozing said:


> "Hey, did it hurt when you fell from heaven, because you're the only ten I see"



you wut

This had me really confused for a couple seconds


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> you wut
> 
> This had me really confused for a couple seconds



It's a bit of an in-joke.


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It's a bit of an in-joke.



Unless I'm missing something it's part of two cheesy pickup lines put together as one.. 

I also assume in-joke is another joke


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It's a bit of an in-joke.



If the "in" is the USA, I suppose it's an in-joke.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> As a presumably at least passably attractive girl, and a triathlete, try implying that you've developed a fetish for ladies with >5% body fat, and who are unattractive. That way, you pay her a double compliment, plus she thinks you're a weirdo with odd fetishes, and will hopefully lose interest!



^this


----------

